# Bits and Pieces of Portugal 2



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Originally posted by Arpels.




























Origianally Posted by DanielPortugal.





































Photos by Jluisfer


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Great pics, Looks like a beautiful country, especially that mountain shot, and such clean modern cities!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Origianally posted by DanielPortugal:




























Originally posted by JohnnyMass:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful :drool:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*The district of Aveiro (central Portugal)*

Palace Hotel do Bussaco



















Buvete da Curia 










Parque das Termas da Curia



















Rio Paiva em Alvarenga










Palace Hotel da Curia










Arouca










Ponte de Alvarenga










Serra da Freita










Castelo de Paiva










Memorial da tragédia de Entre-os-Rios










Praia de Mar Belo - Espinho










Capela de S. João - S. João da Madeira










Castelo de Sta. Maria da Feira




























Europarque - Sta. Maria da Feira




























Igreja Matriz de Sta. Maria da Feira e Convento dos Loios


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

DAMN!! That's a beautiful country we live in!


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Beautiful places! It's hard to say which photo is my favorite. 









This one is nice......


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

that's the Pearl of the Atlantic! Madeira island!


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow! Portugal looks beautiful! Good job representing the country!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

JohnnyMass said:


> that's the Pearl of the Atlantic! Madeira island!


A true diamond in Europe.


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

_Coimbra do Choupal, ainda é capital, do amor em Portugal, ainda.
Coimbra onde uma vez, com lagrimas se fez, a história dessa Inês, tão linda. _ 

Essa musica eu sei.
Bonita Portugal, charmosa e adoravel.

mmmm.. ALGARVES adoreiiiii tambem !!

parabens Paulo !!!!!


----------



## markod (Jul 25, 2005)

What a beautiful country....What golf course is that in the first set of photos? And what's the weather like in Portugal this time of year?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

markod said:


> What a beautiful country....What golf course is that in the first set of photos? And what's the weather like in Portugal this time of year?


It's Vilamoura's Golf Course. 

Weather here is quite mild. Average 18ºc/19ºc in the south and around 17ºc in the north. The interior is colder, especially in the higher regions, though temperatures are usually a bit colder than this at this time.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

The coast of Alentejo Province.





































Other regions:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Today we celebrate Portuguese Restoration of Independence Day that occured 365 years ago.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

I don´t know why , but all brazilians when see Portugal, it reminds us our grandfathers !thanks for the tour !


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Luis_RiodeJaneiro said:


> I don´t know why , but all brazilians when see Portugal, it reminds us our grandfathers !thanks for the tour !


yeah, and brazilians are our sons and daughters.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

[/IMG]


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

By Barragon:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

beautiful country!!!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

iñaki-garcia said:


> beautiful country!!!!


Thanks


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Cabo de Roca, the most westerly part of Continental Europe:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Just Amazing :drool:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Spectacular pictures!

Few countries pack as much beauty & scenery in such a modest space as Portugal


----------



## jamesgood72 (Mar 10, 2006)

Paulo, 

Lovely pictures. Thank you for showing some of Portugal to me.

-James.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Portugal really is a beautiful country.


----------

